# Yo doeboy! We did it!!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Check it out...

 

Who loves you, Baby???
:dunno:


----------



## Mashuri (Aug 14, 2002)

Nice color! :thumbup:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Jon you are amazing! I don't know of any other GSM that goes through the lengths you do. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Jon!

Thanks for all your help! Much thanks goes to Franco too!  

:thumbup: 

I'm still kinda shocked that one interior mirror costs that much :yikes: :banghead:

hehe...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

How much for the lumbar and anthracite headliner? Those prices didn't make it into the shot.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I definitely want to see pics with that headliner!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *I definitely want to see pics with that headliner! *


It should look identical to if you sat in a M3 and looked up.  We'll see in a couple months I guess.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> It should look identical to if you sat in a M3 and looked up.  We'll see in a couple months I guess. *


Yes, but I'm especially curious since it's an OBlue/Black car... similar to one I'm awfully familiar with.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Yes, but I'm especially curious since it's an OBlue/Black car... similar to one I'm awfully familiar with.  *


I think I see where you're going with this, and I have some news...

I don't have a '03 ETK, but there isn't a Anthracite A-pillar cover available for US-spec sedans. (HPS vs IPS head airbags) Ask me or kWiK how we know. 

Now this MAY change for 03 with this being a new official/unofficial option.

Of course you could just have the existing grey bits dyed.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> I think I see where you're going with this, and I have some news...
> 
> ...


Drag. Thanks for the info, though.

Long shot question, however: Is the anthracite headliner part of the club sport package in EU/Canada? If so, is the club sport package offered on sedans? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Long shot question, however: Is the anthracite headliner part of the club sport package in EU/Canada? If so, is the club sport package offered on sedans? :dunno: *


Its part of the M Sport package which I believe IS available on sedans. But Canada has IPS airbags, not HPS, hence this isn't a problem for Canucks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Its part of the M Sport package which I believe IS available on sedans. But Canada has IPS airbags, not HPS, hence this isn't a problem for Canucks. *




Oh well. So the light grey stays. (I'll pass on the dye.)


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

DrBimmer said:


> *How much for the lumbar and anthracite headliner? Those prices didn't make it into the shot. *


It was in another thread regarding my order... although not very clear in the shot... I pretty sure they were the following:

775 - Anthracite Headliners $350
488 - Lumbar $455
431 - Auto-Dimming Mirror $340 :banghead:

(All prices are RETAIL)


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I think I see where you're going with this, and I have some news...
> 
> I don't have a '03 ETK, but there isn't a Anthracite A-pillar cover available for US-spec sedans. (HPS vs IPS head airbags) Ask me or kWiK how we know.  ...
> *


The only anthracite A-pillar part number I could find is 51 43 8 217 242, which is the IPS. No matter how hard I tried, it wouldn't fit


----------



## teng99 (Apr 27, 2002)

Can anyone explain to me what is "Anthracite Headliners"?

Thank you


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Wow, what incredibly good taste! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's a better shot...

:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

teng99 said:


> *Can anyone explain to me what is "Anthracite Headliners"?
> 
> Thank you *


Anthracite headliners are black headliners.

I guess they wanted it to sound fancier than "black" so they called it "anthracite", named after the type of coal.

Typically the headliners on US spec cars are gray for black interior cars.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yo doeboy! We did it!!!*



Patrick330i said:


> *
> Wow, what incredibly good taste! :thumbup: *


Thanks!  :thumbup:

I can't wait! haha :bigpimp:


----------

